# Phatboy is back with another build



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)

This time its a stand and canopy for my 125 gallon 6 foot long saltwater fish tank.  Im going to update my other thread along with this post.  Im gonna let all the pics do the talking instead of me narrating everything, so in the end if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)

What do you guys think? Ill get an updated pic of this as well tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks really good! What stain and finish did you use? Any fish yet?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you been busy or what? Nice design, you think that up yourself or is there a set of plans others can follow ....just in case an emergency fish tank building breaks out.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)

Its 3/4 birch with a satin clear sprayed and sanded with 400 grit.  Yes weve been busy, check out my other thread Inspector, there is an update.  The design is mine, it is similar to alot of other ones, but I came up with it.  Most people tend to overbuild fish tank stands.  The tensile strength of a 2x4 end to end is rediculous, yet people use 4x4 posts and stuff for the legs. I needed maximum room inside the stand for my filtration tank.

Yes there are fish in it, coral too, I will get some pics when the lights come on and I clean the tank.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 21, 2010)

That's an awfully nice house for a bunch of stinky fish . 
How you going to feed and clean the thing ?
Beautiful job !


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 21, 2010)

The entire front of the canopy is removable, Ill get some pics tonight when teh lights are on.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, amazing, how long before it's ready for fish?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Wow, amazing, how long before it's ready for fish?



I think what TX is asking is, *when is the fishing trip and fish fry*?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothinlike fresh sushi...maybe a few LOBSTERS!!
I vote for Lobster tank...unless of course you don't like Lobster.

Nice Job!! Glad to see you back showin folks what you have done, that's what this place is for!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2010)

Phatboy, show us some pics of the HD and the mustang if you would. We like pics. You should be proud of all you have accomplished, I'm impressed.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 22, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I think what TX is asking is, *when is the fishing trip and fish fry*?



Depends on whether his wife will let me fish in the house.


----------



## MSU Fan (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice work Phatboy.  I have built a few stands/canopies myself, and you did a very good job.


----------

